# Black spot inside fish??



## Snowflake117 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi There, 

I recently added 6 Tiger barb to my tank (10g) to go with 1 tiger barb, that I had in the tank for a month now. In doing so I noticed that, within an hour, the new fish look as if something inside of them turned black in one spot. The old fish doesn't have it; he was being very aggressive with them at first, in which i took him out and added him in a few hours later. Is their something i can get for them or are they sick? Also, it has been about a week and the other fish seems to have settled but does chase the new fish around. I have checked their fins and they are fine. Will he eventually stop this?...Please help 

Thanks.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Tiger barbs are known for their "nippiness". Although they are not territorial in nature, they do establish a heirarchy, pecking order if you will. Not a whole4 lot you can do except maybe get a bigger tank. You can tolerate their behavior or exchange your fish for other less aggressive fish.


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

i agree. you should get new fish or a bigger tank.


----------



## Snowflake117 (Dec 29, 2007)

Well the mean tiger seems to have settled a little, but does still chase. I'll try a bigger tank, but does anyone know what these black spots inside of them could be?...it almost seems as if something inside of them exploded but black :? 

If anyone knows anything about this please let me know 
Thanks [/u]


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

We can't imagine that spot. Post a pic, please! My tigers have spots but they look naturally fine.


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

yes a pic would help a lot! :wink:


----------



## Julie's Julies (Jun 11, 2007)

For what it's worth, a friend just bought some tiger barbs and a few of them have a single black spot in between their middle stripes. They are all fine and healthy, so it might just be a natural mark.


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

does anyone else have tiger barbs with a blckish spot in the middle? :?


----------



## Snowflake117 (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't have a pic, but im not going to worry about it too much. They seem normal. Thanks everyone, if you hear about anything similar please let me know :wink:


----------



## ArKitEKt47 (Sep 1, 2007)

my tiger barbs have same spot(s). they seem to be doing well but i read somewhere about parasite larva from snails. this may be true bc i noticed the spots just after adding a new plant to the tank... a plant that the tiger barbs love and sleep around.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Most of my tiger barbs also have this black spot between their stripes. Most of the barbs I've seen in person and online also have this spot. It's normal.


----------

